# So what happened...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...to music like this? Where did it go?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Take a listen to the Tedeschi Trucks Band. They might not be Mick and the boys but they mine the same vein. Derek Trucks, imho, is already one of the great slide guitar players of all time. His tone production is exceptional!!!!!:guitar:


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> Take a listen to the Tedeschi Trucks Band. They might not be Mick and the boys but they mine the same vein. Derek Trucks, imho, is already one of the great slide guitar players of all time. His tone production is exceptional!!!!!:guitar:


Dude, their lead singer is a girl. Everyone knows you can't have a girl as your lead singer in a self-destructive, misogynistic rock & roll band. It ruins the whole point of forming a band in the first place!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Red Terror said:


> Dude, their lead singer is a girl. Everyone knows you can't have a girl as your lead singer in a self-destructive, misogynistic rock & roll band. It ruins the whole point of forming a band in the first place!


Unless you're married to the lead singer and you're not a misogynistic gashole.

But going back to the threadstart.....there are many folks still mining the vein of rock/blues. For instance, this guy has a Grammy nomination this year in the blues category:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I consider it bar band music like Tom Petty and Georgia Satellites. It went out with the old folks that listened to them.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Red Terror said:


> Dude, their lead singer is a girl. Everyone knows you can't have a girl as your lead singer in a self-destructive, misogynistic rock & roll band. It ruins the whole point of forming a band in the first place!


I don't know about that. Heart did quite well with a female lead singer!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Red Terror said:


> Dude, their lead singer is a girl. Everyone knows you can't have a girl as your lead singer in a self-destructive, misogynistic rock & roll band. It ruins the whole point of forming a band in the first place!


Walk up to Kim Gordon and say that to her face...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't know about that. Heart did quite well with a female lead singer!


Joni Mitchell, Bonnie Raitt, Shawn Colvin, Carole King, Aretha Franklin, Sheryl Crow, Mary Fahl, Cindy Lauper, Diana Ross, Madonna, Annie Haslam, Cher, Laura Nyro, Irma Thomas, Janis Joplin, Lucinda Williams, Janet Jackson, Pat Benatar, Chrissie Hynde, Joan Jett, Donna Summer, Grace Slick, Patti Smith, Annie Lennox, Lady Gaga, Debbie Harry, Beyonce, Alanis Morrisette, Linda Ronstadt, Alicia Keys, Stevie Nicks, Christine McVie...... and the beat goes on, the beat goes on.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It went into the radio forever.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Room2201974 said:


> Unless you're married to the lead singer and you're not a misogynistic gashole.


Not to mention Susan is a great vocalist. They don't need a male lead singer with her in the band.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It went into the radio forever.


Yeah, which is why we're listening to more classical now!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

KenOC said:


> ...to music like this? Where did it go?


It's alive and well... a little grey perhaps but still kickin' it out...


----------

